# battery does not charge



## jimandlu (Mar 13, 2012)

we have asimplicity tractor model 4211 H that the battery does not stay charged. is there a generator on the engine i can take off and have checked out? when we jump start it, it does run but when we shut it off it will not start again. thanks for any help.
jim


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a few links for you to look at for your tractor. You might get some Ideas here as to what could be keeping it from starting. The Briggs motor charges your battery. There is a coil under the flywheel that does this.....there is also a voltage regulator on the engine. I would start by checking to see what the voltage is on the battery after you start it. If it is 13 volts or better it is charging.....and could be the battery. A multimeter will be of a lot of help to you checking it out. If you you check anything with the motor off....deck switches, Etc...*UNPLUG THE SPARK PLUG LEADS FROM THE SPARK PLUGS TO PREVENT ACCIDENTALLY STARTING THE ENGINE WHILE CHECKING EVERY THING OUT!!! *

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=ifDzFO9buH3sF5DHi6lEP5NRQpe

http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=Z6nlyHVJ1DajI


----------

